# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  White set hairline cracks

## Kieran989

Hi guys, 
Last year we had some internal brick walls re floated and white set applied as part of a renovation. Walls were originally lime plastered and also have lime mortar.  
After a month or so hair line cracks have started to appear all over the wall as shown in the below photos. Note we havent painted yet.  
This occured on a similar wall we renovated prior. For this wall we scratched out the cracks and filled with a top coat. Hasnt cracked since so we are planning on doing something similar.  
Is this common though? There are no signs of sinking footings just hairline cracks to the white set.

----------


## Kieran989



----------

